# HUNTINGTON WV- young f, b&t, stray



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

WHO WE ARE: HUNTINGTON-CABELL-WAYNE Animal Control Shelter 
WHERE: 1901 James River Road Huntington, WV 25704
PHONE: (304) 696-5551
HOURS: 10am- 4:30pm Monday through Friday and 10am- 3:30pm on Saturday 
WHAT WE HAVE: ADOPTABLE PETS 
DOGS: cost $60 
CATS: cost $50 
SPAY AND NEUTER INCLUDED AT LOCAL VET 
CASH ONLY 

I have very little info on this dog which I was told was picked up yesterday as a stray... Her picture isn't on their petfinder site, and I have no idea how long their hold time is on strays. A lady who helps with rescue in the Huntington area passed on this information. All I was told is that she is young and has a nice temperment. This shelter will be closed for the weekend.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

This girl will be available for adoption on January 2nd.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

She is gorgeous! And a nice temperament too! :wub: I hope this beauty finds a great home for the holidays!


----------



## Mawdy'sMom (Apr 26, 2003)

Petfinderlink?

Where did you get pic and info?

Karen


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

This girl was picked up right before the long weekend and is available on Tuesday, Jan. 3rd, so guessing they didn't post her as yet. But she is in the Huntington Cabell Wayne shelter located in Huntington WV on Petfinder.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Absolutely sweet looking girl. :help:
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

I called this shelter and spoke to a lady who knew absolutely nothing about nothing. :crazy: I might as well have called and talked to someone at the National Weather Service and got as much information as I did from the shelter employee.... 

The only specific information I could get from the woman was that some man was coming in in the morning to adopt this dog... This seemed to be the only thing she wanted me to know and it took a number of questions to get that much out of her....


----------

